# Sudbury Police



## eagle35 (Dec 25, 2005)

I was perusing craiglist this morning and came across a posting bye some fruitcake that didn't find a home this x-mas. Typical fukbag.

http://boston.craigslist.org/rnr/120051266.htmlhttp://boston.craigslist.org/cgi-bin/search?areaID=4&subAreaID=0&query=sudbury+&catAbbreviation=rnr


----------



## eagle35 (Dec 25, 2005)

Ohh ya!!! There are a few replies on craiglist you may wanna gaze at.


eagle35 said:


> I was perusing craiglist this morning and came across a posting bye some fruitcake that didn't find a home this x-mas. Typical fukbag.
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/rnr/120051266.html


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

:/: it's been removed


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

What did it say?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2005)

NorwichAlum said:


> What did it say?


The original posting was deleted, but based on the responses, it seems like the person was bitching about being cited for 46 in a 40.

I always give a 10mph cushion (less room for argument), but I know plenty of cops who have a 5mph cushion, so I really don't see the problem.


----------



## eagle35 (Dec 25, 2005)

Here is the link I wanted to post. I'm an idiot.

http://boston.craigslist.org/cgi-bin/search?areaID=4&subAreaID=0&query=sudbury+&catAbbreviation=rnr


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

AAhh... and replied


----------



## DeputyFife (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow some of the replies on Craigslist are getting nasty!


----------

